# LCD Touch Screen as HTPC remote



## Archy (May 18, 2008)

Howdy!
My current HTPC build inlcludes the iMon LCD display in a silverstone case for $250. My main reason for that choice is the amount of information the LCD can display, and the practical use of the remote with an HTPC.

My question is...
Would it be possible to buy/make a wireless LCD touch screen to display the HTPC screen, and be used as a remote to play movies, etc.
I found a few that may function as such...all made by this lilliput company
http://www.lilliput.cn/EBY701-NP.html
I just may need to purchase some wireless vga adapters, i'm not really sure.

That screen retails for around $195. If I then purchased a case for $60 or so. It would equal out the $250 for the silverstone case.


----------



## FR@NK (May 18, 2008)

I've seen people use PDAs for such a remote.


----------



## Archy (May 18, 2008)

I also have an old HTC MDA laying around, tis also a good idea. If you have information on how to do this...it would be appreciated. I didn't think the PDA could display the HTPC screen as it would show on the tv/monitor.

I'll also look into wireless vga devices for that touch screen if it were to work.


----------



## Archy (May 19, 2008)

After a long day of searching...I found this product

Viewsonic Airpanel
http://www.controlav.com/airpanel.asp
...They range in price, and its listed as a windows CE Smart Display. Would it be possible to make it worth with windows Vista??


----------



## ktr (May 19, 2008)

You can use a PDA as a remote:

http://www.promixis.com/products.php?section=netremote

or

http://www.salling.com/Clicker/windows/

Try out the trial/demo to see if it works the way you want it. 

The program basically hosts a website which has been formatted for mobile devices. So you need a PDA with internet ability.


----------

